# Jenna's First French Angora Litter: PICS post 3!



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 7, 2009)

I have this posted over on BYC, you can see that here:
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=262904


But I thought I would start it here too since this is the actual Lapin section (french for rabbit!) 

 No kits yet, Daphne is HUGE and I can feel them moving in her when I put my hands on her. My breeder friend just had a doe deliver 10 and the sire is the same as Daphne's litter, she calls this particular sire, T-Bird, her "Super Inseminator" because he seems to always produce big litters...

 I have high hopes for both of these litters. I bought the does bred, they are from very nice lines and they just happened to fall into a sad neglect situation where they were rescued by my breeder friend in OH. She rehabbed them, clipped them down because they were matted messes, got weight on them, and then before I took them home, gave me the option of breeding them to the bucks of my choosing.

 This is exciting because it means that these kits will not be related to anything I have right now and I had alot of brothers and sisters. 
 I had Chevy the chocolate tort doe seen on the above thread, bred to a chocolate solid buck. They have a 53% chance of producing chocolate kits! I would LOVE a chocolate! I already have names picked for potential chocolates!!!

 I had Daphne bred to T-Bird who I mentioned already. Daphne is a gorgeous blue steel, her wool is amazing quality, she has a great body and structure and a beautiful head. T-Bird is a broken fawn and this breeding has over a 50% chance of producing brokens! Blues, blacks, lilacs, etc.

 I am very excited! I also have an amazing waitlist for my babies, so whatever I don't keep, they already have homes lined up with open arms.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 9, 2009)

My Daphne has a gorgeous nest made, is very restless, and is panting. I will be making frequent visits to the barn tonight.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 10, 2009)

Last night at around midnight Daphne kindled lucky 7!
 Looks like I have 3 opals, 1 chestnut agouti, two possible brokens, and one that I just have to wait on! Possibly a linx.

 Here are some pictures:






















Great number for my first French litter! I'm over the moon!  

:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun


Still waitin' on Ms. Chevy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 10, 2009)

Cute! Congratulations. You will have to post pics when they are a little older too!


----------



## ()relics (Nov 10, 2009)

congrats....good luck with the next litter/litters...and I am barely able to describe the colors on mine when they are 2 months old.....


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 11, 2009)

()relics said:
			
		

> congrats....good luck with the next litter/litters...and I am barely able to describe the colors on mine when they are 2 months old.....


Yes, it is tricky!! With Angoras you must color ID them by one week of age because when the wool starts to come in it dilutes the color making things even harder


----------

